# Forellenteich keijzersberg



## Istanblues (26. Mai 2009)

Forellenteich keijzersberg,
kennt ihr diesen teich?
war zwar auf der seite drauf www.keijzersberg.nl aber mein holländich ist bescheiden, kostet ne halb tages karte 16€oder ne ganztages karte? weil die öfnnungszeiten bis 12 geht und dann ab 13 uhr wieder.
ist das fangen der fische auf eine anzahl begrenzt?
ist schleppen erlaubt?
wer war schon von euch da wer kan mir zu dem teich etwas sagen würd mich über antworten freuen ,
danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## hacky53 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich keijzersberg*

Hallo Istanblues.
zum Forellenteich keijzerberg kann ich sagen,tolle saubere Anlage.
Es sind 4 Teich zu beangeln.2 Teiche sind für Regenbogen Forellen korsten 13,50€ für eine Angel.2Teiche sind für Lachsforellen kosten 1 Angel 17€.Angelzeiten 4Stunden pro Schicht.Das heist von 8 Uhr- 12 Uhr oder von 13 Uhr-17Uhr und in den sommermonaten von 18 Uhr-22 Uhr.Inder Zeit zwischen 12-13 Uhr ist Schichtwechsel.Man kann sich also bis 13 Uhr Zeit lassen seine Sachen einzupacken.Oder ab 12 Uhr seinAngelsachen auszupacken. Du darfst dann auch anfangen zu Angeln.Geangelt werden darf so ziemlich mit allen Ködern.Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfenund Petri Heil aus Kevelaer!|wavey:
M.f.G. hacky53


----------



## hacky53 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Forellenteich keijzersberg*

Hallo istanblues! Habe noch was vergessen .Man darf nartürlich die Forellen die man gefangen hat mitnehmen.Oder man kann die Forellen für 1€ das Stück gegen geraücherte Forellen umtauschen.
M:f.G.hacky53


----------



## florinho83 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich keijzersberg*

Hallöchen #h
Mich würde interessieren ob noch andere Räuber als Forellen in den Teichen anzutreffen sind!?

Danke!


----------



## Sascha777 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Forellenteich keijzersberg*

Nein die Teiche sind nur mit normalen Forellen und Lachsforellen besetzt und natürlich sind paar große Karpfen mitdabei, die zur Reinigung der Teiche eingesetzt werden.


----------

